# Low Vintage Family & Tennyson High School



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Low Vintage Family & Tennyson High School car show & Hop It's going to be BIG. It's going to be april 26 2008 a sat. Are 5th Ann. 8:00am 4:00pm.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: we will be there.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

WHAT UP VERN YOU KNOW LOW CEE WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

we will b there












:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey Vern u know that i got ur back on trophys again.


atomic 

import iLLusions


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bosses will be there for sure :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 13 2007, 08:12 AM~9443509
> *Bosses will be there for sure  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 12 2007, 09:46 PM~9440826
> *WHAT UP  VERN  YOU KNOW LOW CEE WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

you know we will be there as always! :thumbsup:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Nite Life East Bay (Dec 18, 2007)

Nite Life will be attending


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

I LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE PLUS ALL THE CAR CLUBS FOR YOUR SUPPORT THIS YEAR . LETS MAKE 2008 A NOTHER GOOD YEAR. ATOMIC I'LL BE CALLING YOU. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR. THANKS VERN


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Dec 22 2007, 09:55 PM~9510942
> *I LIKE TO THANK  EVERYONE PLUS ALL THE CAR CLUBS  FOR YOUR SUPPORT THIS YEAR .  LETS MAKE 2008 A NOTHER GOOD YEAR. ATOMIC I'LL BE CALLING YOU. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR.  THANKS VERN
> *


JUST MARKED THE DATE..WILL BE THERE...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

* BLVD KINGS will be there !!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

The flyer's are almost done. To all Pres. and single riders out there please mark your calanders APRIL 26 2008 TENNYSON HIGH SCHOOL IN HAYWARD CA. LOW VINTAGE FAMILY SETUP TIME IS 8AM-10AM SHOW IS FROM 10AM-4PM. THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. LOW VINTAGE FAMILY    :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Jan 20 2008, 09:05 PM~9742720
> *The flyer's are almost done.  To all Pres. and single riders out there please mark your calanders APRIL 26 2008  TENNYSON HIGH SCHOOL IN HAYWARD CA. LOW VINTAGE FAMILY  SETUP TIME IS 8AM-10AM  SHOW IS FROM 10AM-4PM.  THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT.    LOW VINTAGE FAMILY          :cheesy:
> *



wut's da price 4 a vendors booth?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

A MANDATORY SHOW FOR LAY-M-LOW


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

is in the house for sure!!!  this will be our third year attending your show


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

The booth's are 30.00 per. and 45.00 day of. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

Streetlow will be there.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 21 2008, 08:39 PM~9751097
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

UCE WILL BE THERE FULL FORCE!! :0 :thumbsup: uffin: :0


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## venganza_azteca (Nov 6, 2007)

EXPLICIT INTENTIONZ B.C. & C.C. WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE
WHEN AND WHERE IS THIS ONE HOMIE


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

t
t
t


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

APRIL 5 2008


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

THE FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON. IFORMATION ON ARE WEBSITE WWW.lowvintage.com THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ReGaL KinG will be there :yes:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

LayMLow frisco will be there ...


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

where is tennyson high school


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Tennyson High School is Hayward Ca. TENNYSON RD. OFF 880 IF YOU ARE COMING NORTH OR SOUTH YOU TAKE THE EAST EXIT OFF TENNYSON RD. in Hayward ca.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wuz happening Low Vintage


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

The Flier is out with the application make sure you get pre reg. as soon you get your copy. Thanks Low Vintage Family


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

8 weeks till show time. still working on major announcements and ways on making this our best show ever.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

GoodFellas will be there


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

ragz 2 envy will be there fa sho :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

sounds great thanx for the support


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

We have seven weeks left to go. See you there. THANKS FROM LOW VINTAGE FAMILY


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

where can we get those pre-reg forms??


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

heres the picture of the form

right click and save the pic on your computer

then print out the picture and fill it out. if not flyer will begin to be passed out within 2 weeks.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: 


we will be there for sure



U.S. Trophy 


Dta Customz 


atomic


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

good show definetely wont miss this one, ill be there, not sure which car im bringing though. but will be there for sure.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 1 2008, 09:59 PM~10068127
> *GoodFellas will be there
> *


of course goodfellas will be there, goodfellas everywhere, whats up joe. whats crackin.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 2 2008, 06:22 AM~10069405
> *ragz 2 envy will be there fa sho  :biggrin:
> *


whats crackin bill


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Mar 4 2008, 08:46 PM~10090298
> *We have seven weeks left to go. See you there. THANKS FROM  LOW VINTAGE FAMILY
> *


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

working on the show to make it a great time out


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just got word that the lovely ladies of theta lambda psi sorrority will be helping out


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

uce will be there


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

great to hear UCE will be there. 

Jus a lil over 5 weeks till show time


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

new contender coming to win the hop she aint scared :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 19 2008, 01:49 PM~10207630
> *new contender coming to win the hop she aint scared :biggrin:
> *


sounds great


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Feb 27 2008, 11:16 PM~10047239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just a lil less than 5 weeks till show time

also the pre reg date is 4/22/08 not 4/22/07...sorry for the typo :banghead:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 25 2008, 12:06 AM~10248901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a great place for trophies


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hoppers whatch out


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

any word on the rules for the hop yet?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Mar 4 2008, 10:25 PM~10091358
> *heres the picture of the form
> 
> right click and save the pic on your computer
> ...


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 1 2008, 08:50 PM~10313176
> *any word on the rules for the hop yet?
> *


we are keeping the hop rules the same as we have always done it.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

3 weeks and 2 days till show time. 

are you ready?? lol :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 3 2008, 11:51 AM~10325879
> *we are keeping the hop rules the same as we have always done it.
> *


 so no radical class then its either single or double and thats it? cause im pretty sure those are the old rules


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

sent out 2 pre-reg forms like 3 days ago one for my 66 and the other for my ladys lowrider bike see u guys there!!


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 3 2008, 06:22 PM~10329361
> *so no radical class then its either single or double and thats it? cause im pretty sure those are the old rules
> *


2 be honest if we get radicals then there will be a radical class. just need enough of them. thats why we havent had that class before. 

the clubs tryin hard to get as many hoppers as possible to put on a good show. i talked to Vern and he should get back to me asap wit exact rules


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Apr 3 2008, 07:12 PM~10329809
> *sent out 2 pre-reg forms like 3 days ago one for my 66 and the other for my ladys lowrider bike see u guys there!!
> *


thanks for supporting us


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 3 2008, 11:51 AM~10325879
> *we are keeping the hop rules the same as we have always done it.
> *


you guys had hops before?

didnt know that.. so what is the rules for the ones that didnt know??

inspirations is bringin some hoppers


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 4 2008, 02:52 PM~10336340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice photoshop


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

its ok ive seen better


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 4 2008, 03:03 PM~10336451
> *its ok ive seen better
> *


just make jake wear all blue from now on so he is easy to remove from the pic :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 4 2008, 02:52 PM~10336340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: 







jus tell jake to loose a couple of pounds, let hes hair down with some highlights, and wear contacts u be all good ...




thats a good picture, but the shadow kills it :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

its not pick on jake day , and she will have plenty pictures of her own soon enuff


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 3 2008, 11:51 PM~10331851
> *thanks for supporting us
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 4 2008, 05:30 PM~10337411
> *its not pick on jake day , and she will have plenty pictures of her own soon enuff
> *


sorry ment no disrespect to your future son-in-law :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT




thanks vern for the talk and the help brother see u at the show.



atomic 


u.s trophy

dta customz


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 4 2008, 05:30 PM~10337411
> *its not pick on jake day , and she will have plenty pictures of her own soon enuff
> *



pick on jake everyday with me!!! lol

she looks good on the switch watta sav!!!!!!!!


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Two more weeks to go. I just pick up the Best of show trophy's they came out awesome . I had them custom made for the show. We are having goody bags for the first 100 cars only. So see you at the show. Thanks Low vintage Family :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 10 2008, 09:36 PM~10387481
> *Two more weeks to go. I just pick up the Best of show tropy's they came out awesome . I had them custom made for the show. We are having goody bags for the first 100 cars only. So see you at the show. Thanks Low vintage Family  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just wondering if u are having a overall best of show, or seperate best of show classes.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 10 2008, 09:36 PM~10387481
> *Two more weeks to go. I just pick up the Best of show tropy's they came out awesome . I had them custom made for the show. We are having goody bags for the first 100 cars only. So see you at the show. Thanks Low vintage Family  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

There is going to be five best of show trophy's. b bomb b truck that counts elcamino's b car b motorcycle b bikecycle . trophy for most member's and longest distance. thanks low vintage fam


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

hop rules.

36 inch lockup for single pump

40 inch lockup for double pump


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 12 2008, 05:49 PM~10400487
> *hop rules.
> 
> 36 inch lockup for single pump
> ...


man i thought the rules would be the same as the last years??? there was no lockup requirements last time


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 12 2008, 05:49 PM~10400487
> *hop rules.
> 
> 36 inch lockup for single pump
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 4 2008, 02:52 PM~10336340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 12 2008, 07:20 PM~10401396
> *man i thought the rules would be the same as the last years??? there was no lockup requirements last time
> *


i kno but now these are the rules for this year. my bad for giving out bad info earlier. least i got it out now and not at the show. i apologize


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

we will be there for sure


thanks vern for the business


att all club cars or anyone throwing a car show or any event hit us up for all ur trohpy awards needs.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

a lil less than 2 weeks till show time :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we are ready


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WILL BE THERE FAM  AND I THINK ORANGE JUICE FROM ORANGE COVE IS COMING WIT ME :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

getting closer :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 14 2008, 10:41 AM~10412815
> *WILL BE THERE FAM   AND I THINK ORANGE JUICE FROM ORANGE COVE IS COMING WIT ME  :0
> *


sounds great


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

WAT IT DOOO DOOO LOW VINTAGE..... ITS THAT TIME OF YEAR AGAIN

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE




YOU KNOW WE GOT U COVERED ON THE HIP/HOP TIP........

IF ITS STILL COOL WITH VERN I GOT J3 COMING OUT TO PERFORM.....


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 14 2008, 12:41 PM~10412815
> *WILL BE THERE FAM   AND I THINK ORANGE JUICE FROM ORANGE COVE IS COMING WIT ME  :0
> *


WHATS THE PAYOUT








MIGHT BE A STOP IDK YET GOT TO FIX DA TRUCK


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

whats up just to let everyone know STREETLOW MODEL RUTHIE SKYE will be there so come and have a good time and enjoy the show.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Apr 16 2008, 06:38 PM~10432675
> *whats up just to let everyone know STREETLOW MODEL RUTHIE SKYE will be there so come and have a good time and enjoy the show.
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 15 2008, 05:00 PM~10423951
> *The PayOut is CARNITAS from the CARNECERIA. Bro come on up were going to be there . It's a real good show .*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Apr 16 2008, 05:38 PM~10432675
> *whats up just to let everyone know STREETLOW MODEL RUTHIE SKYE will be there so come and have a good time and enjoy the show.
> 
> 
> *





:cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Apr 16 2008, 05:38 PM~10432675
> *whats up just to let everyone know STREETLOW MODEL RUTHIE SKYE will be there so come and have a good time and enjoy the show.
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Apr 16 2008, 05:38 PM~10432675
> *whats up just to let everyone know STREETLOW MODEL RUTHIE SKYE will be there so come and have a good time and enjoy the show.
> 
> 
> *


MMM CARNITAS  SOUND GOOD


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

WE BE THERE :biggrin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyt4qpw7yeg


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 15 2008, 04:00 PM~10423951
> *WHATS THE PAYOUT
> 
> 
> ...


the payout depends on the number of hoppers. but thank you for considering hopping at our show. hope to see you there


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 17 2008, 06:41 PM~10442084
> *WE BE THERE  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyt4qpw7yeg
> *


sounds great. cant wait to hang out wit you guys.


----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)

:biggrin: UNTOUCHABLES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

STREETLOW MODEL RUTHIE SKYE

 http://hotimg8.fotki.com/a/69_107/143_105/lg-show-n-v-town-08-259.jpg

:cool: i'm definitely going to this one. :biggrin: will she bend over, grab her ankles and pose for us? :cool:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

hey whats up do you have a phone number the one on the flyer is wrong. im trying to pre reg the east side riders


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

its 913 not 813


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

kool thanks man


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 18 2008, 08:40 AM~10445931
> *STREETLOW MODEL RUTHIE SKYE
> 
> http://hotimg8.fotki.com/a/69_107/143_105/lg-show-n-v-town-08-259.jpg
> ...


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

We only have room for 300 cars and trucks . Good luck and see you there. And orange juice the pay out is the same as last year . It depends on how many hopper's come out but it will be all good . Remeber this a school fundraiser to help the kids.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

There is going to be many rappers and the school band that we are supporting at this event and Butuka. There is going to be Security and the Hayward ,P/D . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

one week till showtime|!!!!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

remember the pre reg deadline is coming up. get your reg's in fast


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: HI GUYS SEE U THERE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 18 2008, 07:44 PM~10450211
> *There is going to be many rappers and the school band that we are supporting at this event and Butuka.  There is going to be Sucurity and the Hayward ,P/D . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*WHAT RAPPERS?*


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 21 2008, 06:16 AM~10465371
> *WHAT RAPPERS?
> *


WE HAVE ALOT ASKING TO PERFORM BUT WE WILL SEE WHO SHOWS UP. ARTIST TO BE ANNOUNCED DAY OF. 

JUST REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY SHOW SO THERE WILL BE NO CUSSIN'


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

The big day is coming soon. All bicycle clubs please there is no sand or rocks or gravel in the gym. We had problems last year from the coaches about the floor.Thanks very much for your help in this matter. We are going to have J3 and Showlows and many other rapper's plus we are having Butuka playing tunes by Santana. Thanks LOW VINTAGE fAMILY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 21 2008, 07:49 PM~10469380
> *The big day is coming soon. All bicycle clubs please there is no sand or rocks or gravel in the gym. We had problems  last year from the coaches about the floor.Thanks very much for your help in this matter. We are going to have J3 and Showlows and many other rapper's plus we are having Butuka playing tunes by Santana.    Thanks LOW VINTAGE fAMILY    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


special intrest award. is there one?


----------



## drcraider (Jun 20, 2006)

polishing almost done, we'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## drcraider (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 20 2008, 03:33 PM~10460760
> *remember the pre reg deadline is coming up. get your reg's in fast
> *


Done


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

who is comeing to hop?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2008, 08:01 PM~10470618
> *who is comeing to hop?
> *


meeeee single!  who else?


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 21 2008, 04:51 PM~10469390
> *special intrest award. is there one?
> *


there will be best of show trophies


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im not loading the 63 unless some one else step's up and confirms they are going


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drcraider_@Apr 21 2008, 06:55 PM~10469419
> *polishing almost done, we'll be there  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Guy's, Can some from Chicano Legacy get a hold of Deanna she said she send her per. reg. in. But I haven't receivced it yet . WANTED TO LET HER KNOW. Thanks Vern Low Vintage Family


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 21 2008, 08:07 PM~10470690
> *there will be best of show trophies
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

almost time..............


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Mar 24 2008, 06:05 PM~10245620
> *just a lil less than 5 weeks till show time
> 
> also the pre reg date is 4/22/08 not 4/22/07...sorry for the typo :banghead:
> *



so as long as it has today stamp still good?


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 18 2008, 08:44 PM~10450211
> *There is going to be many rappers and the school band that we are supporting at this event and Butuka.  There is going to be Security and the Hayward ,P/D . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2008, 08:08 PM~10470704
> *im not loading the 63 unless some one else step's up and confirms they are going
> *


ill go but only if the other competitors want to do a higher lockup than 40 for doubles.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 21 2008, 10:27 AM~10466281
> *WE HAVE ALOT ASKING TO PERFORM BUT WE WILL SEE WHO SHOWS UP. ARTIST TO BE ANNOUNCED DAY OF.
> 
> JUST REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY SHOW SO THERE WILL BE NO CUSSIN'
> *


*ANDRE NICKATINA? SAN QUINN? N2DEEP? E-40? KEAK DA SNEAK?* :dunno:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

DO I NEED TO BRING SOME INSTRUMENTALS AND GET MY FREESTYLE ON AND TURN HAYWARD OUT AGAIN LIKE I DID AT THAT STREET LOW SHOW A FEW YEARS AT HAYWARD STATE I TURNED IT OUT SO BAD THEY CHANGED THE SCHOOLS NAME


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine will be there...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 22 2008, 06:37 PM~10479615
> *ill go but only if the other competitors want to do a higher lockup than 40 for doubles.
> *


what happen to the radical class?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10480337
> *what happen to the radical class?
> *


you know its gonna be you me and tommy so what do you say?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 22 2008, 07:51 PM~10480372
> *you know its gonna be you me and tommy so what do you say?
> *


you know im maxed out at 38'' :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

who won the last 3 times ?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

i the elco won o5 and o6 not sure who hopped last year i wasnt there for the hop


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 22 2008, 07:58 PM~10480460
> *i the elco won o5 and o6 not sure who hopped last year i wasnt there for the hop
> *


and nuthing for 08 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: where you at tommy?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im really looking forward to pizza :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 22 2008, 06:37 PM~10479615
> *ill go but only if the other competitors want to do a higher lockup than 40 for doubles.
> *


the only car workin with the higher lock up are the ones that are gutted or loaded like that regal and cutlas that go to the street low shows. :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 22 2008, 10:21 PM~10482063
> *the only car workin with the higher lock up are the ones that are gutted or loaded like that regal and cutlas that go to the street low shows. :0
> *


its all the same to me. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 22 2008, 07:02 PM~10479865
> *DO I NEED TO BRING SOME INSTRUMENTALS AND GET MY FREESTYLE ON AND TURN HAYWARD OUT AGAIN LIKE I DID AT THAT STREET LOW SHOW  A FEW YEARS  AT HAYWARD STATE  I TURNED IT OUT SO BAD THEY CHANGED THE SCHOOLS NAME
> *


fuck yea Lee got major skillz on that mic


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

test run :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 22 2008, 07:15 PM~10479981
> *Impalas Magazine will be there...
> *



me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 06:47 AM~10473983
> *so as long as it has today stamp still good?
> *


as long as its stamped and dated its all good


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 06:47 AM~10473983
> *so as long as it has today stamp still good?
> *


i aint mad if you roll thru just remember it a family show so u gotta keep it pg-13 and no cussing


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

to all my hoppers out there. the more that come the more the winners get paid. i wanna see hoppers at this show giving off a good show like always.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 23 2008, 12:18 AM~10482722
> *fuck yea Lee got major skillz on that mic
> *


hell yeah, lee is a good ass freestryler.. thats what i like


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

a few more days hno:


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

J3 will be in the house, promoting his upcoming debut album "Sleeper Cell"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2008, 08:30 AM~10484039
> *me 2  :biggrin:
> *


  See you there.


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 23 2008, 08:08 AM~10483546
> *test run :biggrin:
> *



Test all you want but besure you are ready on 4/26/08 :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 22 2008, 11:21 PM~10482063
> *the only car workin with the higher lock up are the ones that are gutted or loaded like that regal and cutlas that go to the street low shows. :0
> *


Don't you mean gutted and loaded :nicoderm:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

what time is the hop i dont want to over sleep


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: We plan to have the hop between 12:00 & 1:00 pm. but as soon as the hopper's get there. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 23 2008, 08:56 AM~10484208
> *to all my hoppers out there. the more that come the more the winners get paid. i wanna see hoppers at this show giving off a good show like always.
> *


well ditch the lockup rule and ill be there, you guys never needed it before so why start now?


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 23 2008, 04:31 PM~10487687
> *well ditch the lockup rule and ill be there, you guys never needed it before so why start now?
> *


Why do you need higher than a 40" lock up to beat a 38" lock up on a four door and a 37" lock up on the Elco!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BayMami_@Apr 23 2008, 06:29 PM~10488148
> *Why do you need higher than a 40" lock up to beat a 38" lock up on a four door and a 37" lock up on the Elco!
> *


THE ELCO CAN GO HIGHER THAN 37'' IF NOT YOU GUYS ARE WASTING THEM TELESCOPICS IN THE BACK


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

some one is going to be buying pizza


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 23 2008, 04:31 PM~10487687
> *well ditch the lockup rule and ill be there, you guys never needed it before so why start now?
> *


well we are tryin to be more fair and organized at our shows.

how this tho. you come to the show, see who you going against. and we can all meet and agree on a lock height and then go from there. im down for changin it the day of the show, but only if everyone agrees.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 23 2008, 01:34 PM~10486234
> *Test all you want but besure you are ready on 4/26/08 :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 23 2008, 01:34 PM~10486234
> *Test all you want but besure you are ready on 4/26/08 :biggrin:
> *


all test it one more time right after you hop saturday :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BayMami_@Apr 23 2008, 06:29 PM~10488148
> *Why do you need higher than a 40" lock up to beat a 38" lock up on a four door and a 37" lock up on the Elco!
> *


stop calling it an elco gold rush said its a truck  so its a 38'' four door and a 37'' truck :biggrin: im a single pump


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 23 2008, 08:27 PM~10488723
> *well we are tryin to be more fair and organized at our shows.
> 
> how this tho. you come to the show, see who you going against. and we can all meet and agree on a lock height and then go from there.  im down for changin it the day of the show, but only if everyone agrees.
> *


See you at SAM's Jimmy  :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 23 2008, 08:26 PM~10488706
> *some one is going to be buying pizza
> *


Tell your little girl to save her baby sitting money, she is going to need it to buy some pizza
 :dunno: :tears:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 23 2008, 09:05 PM~10489070
> *stop calling it an elco gold rush said its a truck  so its a 38'' four door and a 37'' truck :biggrin: im a single pump
> *



GOLD RUSH also said they were going to through a show :loco: :loco: :loco: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 23 2008, 09:00 PM~10489039
> *all test it one more time right after you hop saturday  :biggrin:
> *


Are you sure, you can follow the Elco's


:twak: :0 :buttkick:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Pre. reg. until fri. phone is 510 913-8081 Thanks Low Vintage Fam.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im single pump :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 23 2008, 08:28 PM~10489270
> *Tell your little girl to save her baby sitting money, she is going to need it to buy some pizza
> :dunno:  :tears:
> *


Didnt know SAMs sold pizza :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 23 2008, 09:34 PM~10489990
> *Didnt know SAMs sold pizza :dunno:
> *


this is between hoppers but if you want pizza all give you some tommy's going to buy when we win the hop


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...inashopp014.flv


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 23 2008, 10:42 PM~10490615
> *this is between hoppers but if you want pizza all give you some tommy's going to buy when  we win the hop
> *



between hoppers :roflmao: didnt know you or tom qualify as hoppers :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 23 2008, 10:48 PM~10490661
> *http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...inashopp014.flv
> *


It should go like this..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97_l8yuv75o&feature=related


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

or off road style like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71E6RjBPYms


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 23 2008, 08:44 PM~10489428
> *Pre. reg. until fri. phone is 510 913-8081    Thanks Low Vintage Fam.
> *



I hope u got mine :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

like this at koolaids shop http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C19duHKKHfA


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 24 2008, 07:47 AM~10492077
> *It should go like this..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97_l8yuv75o&feature=related
> *


that was a text book gas hop :0


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

CHRISTINA SHOULD BE ATOUR SHOW 
REPRESENTING


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

2 DAYS TILL SHOW TIME. 

WEATHER REPORT:

SHOULD BE MID 70'S BY NOON-1.
NICE SUNNY DAY WITH LIL CLOUDS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 24 2008, 09:59 AM~10492884
> *2 DAYS TILL SHOW TIME.
> 
> WEATHER REPORT:
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 24 2008, 12:54 AM~10490970
> *between hoppers  :roflmao: didnt know you or tom qualify as hoppers :0
> *


There you go TRYING to JUDGE people :0 :twak: :dunno: :happysad: :nosad:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 24 2008, 09:56 AM~10492870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope she takes a pic wit my truck :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 23 2008, 08:36 PM~10489345
> *Are you sure, you can follow the Elco's
> :twak:  :0  :buttkick:
> *


u mean the truck's?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Apr 24 2008, 06:04 PM~10496262
> *ttt
> *


lyger we going? :wave:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

im gettin my 54 and my truck cleaned and ready for our show. the least weather report is sayin it will be in the low 80's now for the show. 

keeps gettin hotter the closer we get.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

WELL IT LOOKS LIKE TOMMY GOING TO BE THERE. HIS CHARGING HIS BATTERIES AND READY TO GO.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 24 2008, 07:22 PM~10496885
> *WELL IT LOOKS LIKE TOMMY GOING TO BE THERE. HIS CHARGING HIS BATTERIES AND READY TO GO.
> *


ya he is bringing the green truck


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 24 2008, 08:26 PM~10497661
> *ya he is bringing the green truck
> *


i guess it will be a truck and a limo than :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 24 2008, 09:21 PM~10498103
> *i guess it will be a truck and a limo than :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 24 2008, 09:21 PM~10498103
> *i guess it will be a truck and a limo than :biggrin:
> *


limo now that i havent heard bfor


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

pizza time  :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## organiza (May 29, 2007)

Organiza Pittsburg chap will b there


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*ALMOST SHOW TIME !!!!!*


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

THERE IS GOING TO BE FOR THE FIRST 100 CARS GOODY BAGS FROM VIC HUBBARDS , STRAW HAT , BAD BOY'S.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

THE LINE UP FOR THE RAPPERS . THIS IS THE RAPPERS THAT ARE SING NOT THE ORDER THEY ARE GOING TO SING. SWAZ , E-FACE , L.E. , DAVIE- D , D.P. THEN WE ARE GOING TO HAVE BATUKA WITH THE SOUNDS OF SANTANA .


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

WE ARE GOING TO HAVE J3 AND SHOWLOWS . J3 HAS HIS CD COMING OUT SOON. WE WILL GET A SAMPLE OF WHAT IS IN HIS CD WHEN YOU COME OUT TO HERE HIM SING.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*1 more day*


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

THERE IS TROPHY'S FOR LONGEST DISTANCE AND MOST MEMBERS. BEST OF SHOW TROPHY'S THERE IS NO MONEY JUST TROPY'S THIS IS A SHOW FOR THE MUSIC DEPARTMENT AT TENNYSON HIGH SCHOOL THIS IS FOR THE KIDS


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

THANKS EL RAIDER GOT YOUR PRE. REG.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

24HRS TILL SHOW TIME AND ITS GONNA BE IN THE LOW 80'S


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 25 2008, 08:26 AM~10500890
> *THANKS EL RAIDER GOT YOUR PRE. REG.
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 24 2008, 10:56 AM~10492870
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm out of here have 2 buy a battery 4 my truck, c u all tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 25 2008, 03:08 PM~10503454
> *I'm out of here have 2 buy a battery 4 my truck, c u all tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


see you manana homie !!!


----------



## *MiSS 63 H0PPER* (Apr 12, 2008)

HOPE YOUR READY TOMMY! :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *MiSS 63 H0PPER*_@Apr 25 2008, 06:01 PM~10504488
> *HOPE YOUR READY TOMMY! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *MiSS 63 H0PPER*_@Apr 25 2008, 06:01 PM~10504488
> *HOPE YOUR READY TOMMY! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 24 2008, 07:22 PM~10496885
> *WELL IT LOOKS LIKE TOMMY GOING TO BE THERE. HIS CHARGING HIS BATTERIES AND READY TO GO.
> *


how are you doing vern how my cuzin doing


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

do you have to pre reg to inter ???


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Cuz, Are you coming out . I hope so. See you there. And yes the pre. reg. office is close. See everyone saturday. There is going to be a jolly jumper for the kids since this is a family show. Thanks Low Vintage Family


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 25 2008, 03:10 PM~10503472
> *see you manana homie !!!
> *



i'm ready, c u there homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 25 2008, 09:34 PM~10506576
> *Hi Cuz, Are you coming out . I hope so. See you there.      And yes the pre. reg. office is close. See everyone saturday.    There is going to be a jolly jumper for the kids since this is a family show. Thanks Low Vintage Family
> *


I wish but I have to see how money is first


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 25 2008, 03:08 PM~10503454
> *I'm out of here have 2 buy a battery 4 my truck, c u all tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


see you at the show, are you going to sams after?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

double post


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

our bike club might go. :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 25 2008, 02:08 PM~10503454
> *I'm out of here have 2 buy a battery 4 my truck, c u all tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


hey i didnt see you in here buying that battery :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry I couldn't make it today, I know it was the bomb! I had to take my oldest daughter to college today, dam I'm getting old.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Good Show extreme heat!!! I'm on 92 now going back to the West Bay, see ya'll at Sam's fellas


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*my pictures from the show.....*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406502


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA REPRESENTIN   *


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks to all the clubs. Sorry for the delay with the trophy's but the guy's brand new truck broke down his was coming from sanger calif. that is 3.5 hours away.We did the best we can with 15 guy's inthe club. Thats why we payed for judges this year. Sorry for any confusion and I hope the judges try to make it right. Thanks from Low Vintage Family for your support and sorry for any confusion.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 27 2008, 06:56 AM~10513142
> *Thanks to all the clubs. Sorry for the delay with the trophy's but the guy's brand new truck broke down his was coming from sanger calif. that is 3.5 hours away.We did the best we can with 15 guy's inthe club. Thats why we payed for judges this year. Sorry for any confusion and I hope  the judges try to make it right. Thanks from Low Vintage Family for your support and sorry for any confusion.
> *


:wave:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 27 2008, 07:56 AM~10513142
> *Thanks to all the clubs. Sorry for the delay with the trophy's but the guy's brand new truck broke down his was coming from sanger calif. that is 3.5 hours away.We did the best we can with 15 guy's inthe club. Thats why we payed for judges this year. Sorry for any confusion and I hope  the judges try to make it right. Thanks from Low Vintage Family for your support and sorry for any confusion.
> *



yes yes everything was great had a blast lots of cars out there. its good that everyone came 2gether for the school. we had 225 cars that were enterd by 11am and we had like 30 more cars show up and enter the car show late that is why we had got confusion with some of the judging cause of the cars that enterd the show late but everyone there was great and understanding that we started judging the show around 11am and did not get done till 330pm. i would like to say to everyone out there thank you for making this a very grea show and it was nice meeting some new friends out there also. once again a great show for the school and that is what Vern has this show each year for the school.


overall show great, it was a bit HOT. nice looking ladies walking around from SLM thanks SLM. thanks to Vern Low Vintage and the famliy, martin the hitman, Dj Angel , and to all the car clubs that went out for the support of the school thank you very much






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Atomic


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

1 last thing 


Regal King



nice looking pics brother.



looks like u are going to get urself a new camera thats good bro.

nice pics



take care 


atomic :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Another great show and all da money goes 2 da school

Thanks 2 da Low Vintage Family 4 all da great hospitality Vern n da Padilla Family for helping me out  special thanks 2 G Style he had my truck towed to my house because it broke down outside da school :angry: but because of it I got 2 meet a great family :biggrin: Thanks again for all your help n I will b back next year


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

Great Show props to The Low Vintage family from 
THE BAY AREA BOSSES FAMILY :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 28 2008, 07:55 AM~10520390
> *Another great show and all da money goes 2 da school
> 
> Thanks 2 da Low Vintage Family 4 all da great hospitality Vern n da Padilla Family for helping me out    special thanks 2 G Style he had my truck towed to my house because it broke down outside da school  :angry:  but because of it I got 2 meet a great family  :biggrin:  Thanks again for all your help n I will b back next year
> *


glad the Padilla family could help out and give you a place to hang out till u got towed


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Apr 28 2008, 09:46 AM~10520787
> *Great Show props to The Low Vintage family from
> THE BAY AREA BOSSES FAMILY  :thumbsup:
> *




wuz up homie, c u at ur bbq


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 28 2008, 09:03 AM~10520921
> *wuz up homie, c u at ur bbq
> *


Sounds good can't wait n yes there will b some fried chicken just don't bring da cops :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Apr 28 2008, 11:38 AM~10521831
> *Sounds good can't wait n yes there will b some fried chicken just don't bring da cops  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5+Apr 28 2008, 10:02 AM~10520917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:werd: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 27 2008, 05:51 PM~10516157
> *1 last thing
> Regal King
> nice looking pics brother.
> ...


*Gracias homie !!!!*


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks to everyone that came out to support us and we will see all of you next year


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

We will have dvd of the show soon for sale.


----------

